# WOW vets!



## sjones5254 (Dec 16, 2011)

I need to get Abby spayed and my normal vet can only do it on tuesday's which I work all week. They charge about 250.00. I called another vet in the area and they wanted 359.00 just for a basic spaying with pain meds OMG!!!! I think i am in the wrong profession. I had my Weim spayed at this place 2 years ago and It was like 200.00 back then. I am just in AWWWW


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

That's pretty cheap. It's not uncommon for vets to only do surgery on a certain day. Around here, spays run $400-600 for a GSD.


----------



## sjones5254 (Dec 16, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> That's pretty cheap. It's not uncommon for vets to only do surgery on a certain day. Around here, spays run $400-600 for a GSD.


 
WOW  Our local rescue does them for 80.00 but they are a chop shop and don't provide pain meds for after


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

I was gonna say, you can get it done at the spca but I have had 2 dogs spay there and the scar was horrible.

I did a first year math run on how much it costs to vet a dog the first year... Almost 1000$ depending on male or female. Females are more expensive.

If you wonder why its because of the anesthesia. You really pay for their expertise. My son had to have teeth work done. It was about 1 hour for surgery maybe a little more. After that with paying the bill... 1000$ for the dentist and 1200$ for the anesthesia.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

all the vets i called around here wanted $400+ for a spay for dogs less than 65lbs and $450+ for over 65 lbs. I used one of the low cost clinics out here and only paid $200 total for the spay, pain meds, a urinalysis and antibiotics for a UTI she had that was just starting. For kicks i asked how much it would have cost if i had a 150lb great dane that needed to be spayed.... $800+!!! Needless to say I was thrilled about the $200 and she's done really well. She was a staff favorite.


----------



## sjones5254 (Dec 16, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> all the vets i called around here wanted $400+ for a spay for dogs less than 65lbs and $450+ for over 65 lbs. I used one of the low cost clinics out here and only paid $200 total for the spay, pain meds, a urinalysis and antibiotics for a UTI she had that was just starting. For kicks i asked how much it would have cost if i had a 150lb great dane that needed to be spayed.... $800+!!! Needless to say I was thrilled about the $200 and she's done really well. She was a staff favorite.


Yeah I took our Chi to the local rescue here and it was in such pain we ended up having to spend 300.00 at the hospital for meds and a fix where he wasn't closed all the way on his hernia so I won't be taking my girl there


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm about to pay $800 or more because Zoe has to be kept on fluids and have an overnight stay so the total does include everything, but yes it is crazy how much they charge. She went in Wednesday for the blood work, a nail trim, and itchy ears- I got a $232.00 bill for ear drops, and antihistamines though they did graciously say if her ear was still itchy on Monday I could just call in some antibiotics hehe!! So blood work, physical, office visit, nail trim, ear drops, and antihistamines almost $250- I just wanna move, lol


----------



## sjones5254 (Dec 16, 2011)

Zoeys mom said:


> I'm about to pay $800 or more because Zoe has to be kept on fluids and have an overnight stay so the total does include everything, but yes it is crazy how much they charge. She went in Wednesday for the blood work, a nail trim, and itchy ears- I got a $232.00 bill for ear drops, and antihistamines though they did graciously say if her ear was still itchy on Monday I could just call in some antibiotics hehe!! So blood work, physical, office visit, nail trim, ear drops, and antihistamines almost $250- I just wanna move, lol


LOL well their normal yearly appointments run me about 200.00 per dog that isn't including heartguard and stuff though.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

We've only ever taken our pets to spay/neuter clinics....

When we took our two Frenchies and my rabbit in all at the same day to be neutered (it was not a fun day for the boys in the house, LOL), it was $65 each with pain meds that were optional for another $15. 

We also had Sania spayed at a clinic many years ago. He had a little scar that was maybe half an inch long, if that. 

Wouldn't go to a shelter.... When we had to take our foster kitten in to be spayed, her spay scar was nearly two inches long (on a tiny, barely 2 lb. kitten!), and was stitched all funky. It looked lumpy and it was extremely swollen. They didn't give us any pain meds for her....


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

yes vets can be expensive hon. i got zeeva's done from a low cost clinic and was happy. smokey had an un descended testicle so i had to pay $600 for him (jaw drop!) i considered a career change as well (in fact am still considering it!). but getting into vet school is difficult...

sheesh. 

best to you and your pup during her spay. good health vibes sent to her and hang in there. sometimes they have monthly payment options...


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Vets do not make much money, contrary to popular belief. Not only do you have to pay for their time and expertise, but they have to pay for rent or mortgage on the office, all the utilities, supplies, pay off student loans, pay the office staff a salary, carry insurance, etc etc. And while you're at it, compare the cost of an emergency spay for a dog (I wound up paying around $900 in our case) to a hysterectomy for a human (basically the same thing - and the total bill was $45K).


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

OriginalWacky said:


> Vets do not make much money, contrary to popular belief. Not only do you have to pay for their time and expertise, but they have to pay for rent or mortgage on the office, all the utilities, supplies, pay off student loans, pay the office staff a salary, carry insurance, etc etc. And while you're at it, compare the cost of an emergency spay for a dog (I wound up paying around $900 in our case) to a hysterectomy for a human (basically the same thing - and the total bill was $45K).


Yep, and we (the techs and receptionists) don't get paid a ton either.

At our office, you're paying for the procedure, fluids during the procedure, injections during the procedure, pain meds to go home, an ecollar (cone), and the human grade anesthetics and both manual and machine monitoring we do while your dog is under. Not to mention the pre-anesthetic injections and the care your pet receives after she's awake. We don't just stick her in a kennel, we have someone sit with her, wrapped in a Bair Hugger and warm towels, until she's wide awake enough to stand up. We keep her catheter in until she's ready to go home.

In terms of surgery (or any vet/human medical care), I really feel you get what you pay for.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Zoeys mom said:


> I'm about to pay $800 or more because Zoe has to be kept on fluids and have an overnight stay so the total does include everything, but yes it is crazy how much they charge. She went in Wednesday for the blood work, a nail trim, and itchy ears- I got a $232.00 bill for ear drops, and antihistamines though they did graciously say if her ear was still itchy on Monday I could just call in some antibiotics hehe!! So blood work, physical, office visit, nail trim, ear drops, and antihistamines almost $250- I just wanna move, lol


That's insane.
One of our vets keeps them overnight routinely, except my personal dogs whom I'd rather have home. Because, unless there's a vet or tech there all night, the dog is all alone at the vet clinic, where, if they were home, they'd be under constant supervision!

Can't they fill her up with sub-cu fluids, or show you how to sub-cu them, and send her home?

FTR, we pay around $90-110 (higher end for a preg. spay) and even on the pregnant spays it's never reached $800. We had a female almost die on table a while back - one of her uterine horns ruptured previous (probably when she was giving birth to her litter she was found with) and so her insides were a mass of scar tissue which is apparently more fragile than regular tissue?? And the vet had to start IVs, etc. and treat her as an emergency at that point, and her bill was just over $300.


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

Zoeys mom said:


> I'm about to pay $800 or more because Zoe has to be kept on fluids and have an overnight stay so the total does include everything, but yes it is crazy how much they charge. She went in Wednesday for the blood work, a nail trim, and itchy ears- I got a $232.00 bill for ear drops, and antihistamines though they did graciously say if her ear was still itchy on Monday I could just call in some antibiotics hehe!! So blood work, physical, office visit, nail trim, ear drops, and antihistamines almost $250- I just wanna move, lol


What's the reason for her having to be on fluids? We give IV fluids to every single patient under anesthesia. I'm interested to see why your vet wants her on fluids but doesn't do it routinely.

We also don't keep any patient overnight as there is no one to supervise them.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I went to a regular vet that honored a spay certificate offered in Illinois. I paid $65.00 for my female shepherd, that included the exam, the spay, pain meds, and a nail trim. Her scar was a 1/2 inch and she never showed any signs of pain...she was back to herself by the time she got home and healed nicely. I'm glad I didn't go to the vet down the road that wanted $389.00 for the procedure


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

OriginalWacky said:


> Vets do not make much money, contrary to popular belief. Not only do you have to pay for their time and expertise, but they have to pay for rent or mortgage on the office, all the utilities, supplies, pay off student loans, pay the office staff a salary, carry insurance, etc etc. And while you're at it, compare the cost of an emergency spay for a dog (I wound up paying around $900 in our case) to a hysterectomy for a human (basically the same thing - and the total bill was $45K).



Vets make more then you think..I can go online and buy a distemper shot for $3.50 and if I buy in bulk its down to $2.25 per shot and the vet charges anywhere from $20.00-$35.00 per shot...that is one heck of a mark up This mark up is standard on all shots, then you have the office visit that runs on average $50.00 each time, nail trims $15.00 and the medicine prices are outrageous. Seriously they could make more money if they lowered there prices, more dogs would get spayed/neutered and be up to date on their shots. Now they are competing with clinics that offer the above for a much lower cost and lots of vets start off in these clinics before they start their own.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

What they mean is, after all the overhead (rent or mortgage, equipment, supplies, insurance for employees plus themselves, etc.) they aren't raking it in.
Sure they make ends meet, but maybe not hauling in a ton like people might think. 
None of our vets drive Mercedes', like surgeons do, that's for sure


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

llombardo said:


> Vets make more then you think..I can go online and buy a distemper shot for $3.50 and if I buy in bulk its down to $2.25 per shot and the vet charges anywhere from $20.00-$35.00 per shot...that is one heck of a mark up This mark up is standard on all shots, then you have the office visit that runs on average $50.00 each time, nail trims $15.00 and the medicine prices are outrageous. Seriously they could make more money if they lowered there prices, more dogs would get spayed/neutered and be up to date on their shots. Now they are competing with clinics that offer the above for a much lower cost and lots of vets start off in these clinics before they start their own.



at my vet, there is no additional office visit if all you are getting is shots. 

low cost spay neuter here is around $35 (depends on income) and you go to any of several vet offices that honor the certificate.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

You also get guaranteed quality when it comes to medications and vaccinations - not something shipped from overseas or across the country and potentially left in the heat too long or, worse, getting counterfeit product. I'll leave the medical stuff to the professionals and pay the extra cost to help support local business.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

why do you need to get Abby spayed? can it wait? save up
the money so it doesn't hit so hard.



sjones5254 said:


> >>>>I need to get Abby spayed <<<<
> 
> and my normal vet can only do it on tuesday's which I work all week. They charge about 250.00. I called another vet in the area and they wanted 359.00 just for a basic spaying with pain meds OMG!!!! I think i am in the wrong profession. I had my Weim spayed at this place 2 years ago and It was like 200.00 back then. I am just in AWWWW


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

llombardo said:


> Vets make more then you think..I can go online and buy a distemper shot for $3.50 and if I buy in bulk its down to $2.25 per shot and the vet charges anywhere from $20.00-$35.00 per shot...that is one heck of a mark up This mark up is standard on all shots, then you have the office visit that runs on average $50.00 each time, nail trims $15.00 and the medicine prices are outrageous. Seriously they could make more money if they lowered there prices, more dogs would get spayed/neutered and be up to date on their shots. Now they are competing with clinics that offer the above for a much lower cost and lots of vets start off in these clinics before they start their own.


When you have your pet vaccinated at a clinic you are not just paying for the $3.50 shot. Built into the price are rent on where you park your car, insurance so if you trip while walking up the path to the door you can sue, rent on the building you are about to enter, electricity so when you do enter you can see and don't trip and sue, wages for the lovely receptionist who greets you, wages for the vet nurse who cleans up after your dog if he lifts his leg on the merchandise stand and all that is before you even get to see a vet.
There is a lot more built into the price of a vaccination or spey surgery than just the procedure.....
Being a vet is a very stressful occupation......they are entitled to be paid well for the job they do.....it is not charity.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

sparra said:


> There is a lot more built into the price of a vaccination or spey surgery than just the procedure.....
> Being a vet is a very stressful occupation......they are entitled to be paid well for the job they do.....it is not charity.


Thank you for answering this so well and nicely. I get so very frustrated when people seem to think vets are rolling in money, when I've seen for myself what they make and the struggle to make ends meet.


----------



## sjones5254 (Dec 16, 2011)

She is getting spayed tomorrow  Her regular vet is charging me 253.00.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Not only struggling to make ends meet, but working 12+ hours a day busting their tails to MAKE said ends meet. It is a rough life for a vet!

Hope all goes well during her spay tomorrow  Try not to think of the price, think of the quality care. I know at my office, follow up visits are free.. so at least you know they will be there for you over the next two weeks if you need them!


----------



## sjones5254 (Dec 16, 2011)

I have never had a follow up?? With any of the other 5 that have been spayed or neutered. They just call you the next day and make sure all is ok


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

sabledog said:


> What's the reason for her having to be on fluids? We give IV fluids to every single patient under anesthesia. I'm interested to see why your vet wants her on fluids but doesn't do it routinely.
> 
> We also don't keep any patient overnight as there is no one to supervise them.


Her blood work revealed a possible problem with her kidney's...high creatine and albumin, but for a short procedure they never use fluids unless the dog is eldery, or has a health issue like Zoe right now. They do have staff overnight to be with her and will be running a water deprivation test to check for DI. The urine sample cath/test will be $52 and fluids an extra $89. I have called all over my county and this is the standard price I could go to Frederick or Baltimore, but that's an hour away and only about $300 cheaper. With traffic it would be a 3 hour round trip with a dog that HATES car rides and vets hehe- I will spend the $300 just for the convenience and piece of mind Zoe has only ever been seen at this practice


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

My dogs spay was $50 thanks to a voucher my town has for anyone with a dog. I live in Tahoe we were the first town to ban the selling of puppy mill pups. It's CA and they are pretty big on getting pets fixed. It was going to be $230. But my same vet office took the voucher so it was great. 

Call your human society and see if they have any spay vouchers.


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

That's nothing. My vet wanted about $400, but during the pre-surgery examination, they noticed she had an abnormal heart rhythm (I made a thread about this a while ago for anyone wanting to read the details). So they suggested I get an EKG done, but the results had to be sent to the US (I'm in Canada) to be read, as nobody around here can do it. $400 later and they had the results. It didn't show anything other than what they knew, she had an abnormal heart rhythm, and possibly an enlarged heart, but they weren't sure. 

So they suggested to take her to a cardiologist, which I did. We had some tests done. $1300 later they told me she is perfectly fine and should live a long, healthy life, although she will always have an abnormal heart rhythm.

Then I took her back to the vet and paid $400 to have her spayed. Most expensive spaying ever. lol


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

All the local vets, including ours (which are usually lower prices because it's a bit away from town) wanted $350-400. 

We ended up going to the SPCA because we needed something done soon with Z since she was going into false pregnancies and hormonal issues. It came last minute, and we had some medical emergencies with mine and Will's health.. we just couldn't do 400+ at the time... so we looked into the SPCA. I've had a lot of rescues get spayed and neutered there and they've been fantastic. I paid $86 for Z. That was for the surgery and everything with that, a pain med shot before she went home, pain meds, and the cone. Her scar is barely visible now. I didn't like the idea at first, but now... I'm glad I did it then.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I never figured out why a dog x-ray would cost twice as much as a human xray (taken by an x- ray technician and read by a specialist radiologist). The human healthcare field has at least the same overhead as the veterinary. The difference is the human doctors pay enormous amounts for yearly liability insurance in case they get sued. Veterrinarians are bestvcase liable for the value of the dog, which is ridiculously low. While there are many that work extremely hard, I also know plenty of vets in the area who work three days a week and drive fancy cars. Just recently one managed to convince an adopter that the pup needs her ear scoped and charged $300 for an ear exam with sedation and hospitalization in order to prescribe an antibiotic for ear infection. Others just restrain the pup for an ear exam and charge $40 for the exam and the same treatment. The pup improved within two days. Another vet convinced the owners that the dog needs to be sedated to express the anal glands and charged $600 for it.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

RebelGSD said:


> While there are many that work extremely hard, I also know plenty of vets in the area who work three days a week and drive fancy cars.


Whats with the "fancy car" thing?? Are vets only entitled to drive bombs??
My hairdresser drives a fancy car, so does my accountant, mechanic and agronomist.....if they can afford it kudos to them.....I don't think it should be a measure of if they are ripping people off though....


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Well, people posted that vets don't drive fancy cars. I know quite a few that do. I only have a problem with it if I am the one ripped off.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I just had 2 spays and a neuter (crytorchid), microchips on the two not already done, and rabies vaccines...... for $18 at the low cost clinic.
Pain meds were extra.

My regular vet...... about $1200.

Hmmmmm.

BTW--- I know several vets who not only have fancy cars.... but keep planes. More power to them, just not in my checking account.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

my vet charges 300 for a spay. i remember when my doxie herniated a disc, he kept her for 3 days gave her antiinflamitory meds thru an iv and charged us $35. he knew that if it didnt work she would need surgery (had to take her to a special place for that) so the back surgery was $1500.00. and at that place you have to pay up front (no payment plan) i didnt like those surgeons at all, but my vet, gosh what a nice guy.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

I need to find out where all these loaded Vets are living! I REALLY would like to go work there!  I know the vets around here pretty much live like normal people and have budgets, like normal people. . . Well, one has a windmill to help pay the electric bill for the clinic. 

Just off the top of my head, a few things that play into the costs you pay;
-The Dr. time and knowledge that goes into the surgery.
-Drugs your dog is given. Most anaesthesia protocols include; premed (makes pup feel sleepy), induction (actually induces anaesthesia), and maintenence (usually a gas to maintain a good deep sleep)
-Any material used (surgery packs that must be cleaned and sterelized in an autoclave between each use, surgical gloves, suture, blades, syringes, needles, drapes,). Remember, the clinic pays for EVERY ITEM it uses on your pet. An order for a weeks supply of drugs, syringes, needles, bandage material and just basic clinic necessities can run $5,000.
-Staff time, not only did your vet go to college and get an education. His staff likely did too. Most clinics hire L.V.T.'s (or equivelant), to earn this one must complete a minimum of 2 years of college (most I know completed 4 years). They don't work for free and rarely get paid what they deserve. 
-Equipment is expensive, one little pair of scissors (the ones used in surgery) can cost $50 easily, lab equipment (like blood chemistry machines) can run thousands!
-Of course Clinics also have to pay for the fun stuff, like rent/morgtage, electricity, insurance (building, staff, equipment).

I am sure I am missing some stuff. . . But, that was just an off the top of my head list, after all . . .


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I've got an easy fix. Don't spay&neuter and be responsible about your dogs. The unfixed dog is not the problem. It's irresponsible owners that's the problem. 

I have two unfixed females and an unfixed male. No puppies or unwanted pregnancies here...


----------



## TCAP1 (Mar 28, 2012)

"Irresponsible owners" - would prefer to say "Uneducated or uninformed owners". There's risk on both sides.

My Female will probably Spay if we do not breed, just to offset the heath risk. My male although the health risk in a normal male is small - in his case (crytorchid) the risk is a little greater. Plan is to wait till 2-3 and get the job done because he wil not be bred.

Started with a new vet and the bill for a him is @700 -1100 depending on how long it will take. The anthesia is the biggest chunk if that bill. I am not sure if we will get it done there or somewhere else. In researching vets prior to the shift i realized that they were on the higher side but i liked what i saw, holistic, good approach, took time to talk to you, our initial vist was about an hour. 

I am sure they love what they do but they are in business primarily to make money just like any other business.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I don't have any problem with professionals making money, even good money.
I do have a HUGE problem with putting income ahead of what is right.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

shannonrae said:


> I need to find out where all these loaded Vets are living! I REALLY would like to go work there!  I know the vets around here pretty much live like normal people and have budgets, like normal people. . . Well, one has a windmill to help pay the electric bill for the clinic.
> 
> Just off the top of my head, a few things that play into the costs you pay;
> -The Dr. time and knowledge that goes into the surgery.
> ...


Last operation that my dog had, it appears that the vet charges the client for much of the stuff you mention, like the stuff needed to put the dog under!

How much would an LTV deserve?


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm getting Simba done in a month and a half. It's going to be $200.00 + an extra $40 for the microchip and lifetime registration. (They'd rather microchip him when he's under the anaesthesia because it's a rather big needle)


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Last operation that my dog had, it appears that the vet charges the client for much of the stuff you mention, like the stuff needed to put the dog under!
> 
> How much would an LTV deserve?


 
It depends on what area they work in (California vs. Maine, city vs. country).
What type of practice they work in (specialty, emergency, general).
Experience of the individual. An L.V.T. that is fresh out of school should not be paid the same as someone who has been in the field for 8 years.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

My vet drives a Porsche, lol I don't know where you low cost vet people live but I am moving. My vet expects ALL payment up front and has no problem charging an arm and a leg. I however, like their location, the facility, and all the vets and techs. I called around for Zoe's recent spay and found out they weren't much more expensive and most of the quotes I was getting didn't include antibiotics, blood work, pain meds, fecal, or the anesthesia. I just wanna know how simple ringers solution could possibly be $42,lol


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't know, maybe its one of those "Maine things"?

Many vets around here expect payment too. Although I have met an area vet with a $30,000 accounts recievable for a single doctor practice! That was nearly his yearly income!
Many vets in the area will still accept payment plans from well established clients.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I took Tasker in for a cheapee neutering at the clinic and ended up cough out $5000 in subsequent vet bills. Pay the $50 

Jelpy


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Good Lord! Aren't there any low-cost clinics in your area? I already made appointments for Gable, and he's getting neutered, microchipped and his vaccinations for $115. And that includes his anasthesia and post-op pain meds.

Mind you, it would be $150 if he was grown, but what some of these vets charge is ridiculous.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Anitsisqua said:


> Good Lord! Aren't there any low-cost clinics in your area? I already made appointments for Gable, and he's getting neutered, microchipped and his vaccinations for $115. And that includes his anasthesia and post-op pain meds.
> 
> Mind you, it would be $150 if he was grown, but what some of these vets charge is ridiculous.


I don't know....maybe i can't really compare as I live in another country.....cost of living, wages etc are very different but having managed a veterinary clinic here in Australia I can tell you that if we charged what you and others have said is "reasonable" there would be no clinics to take our animals to....they would not survive. Low cost clinics is a new thing to me since being on the forum.....just don't have them here. How do these clinics stay open charging so little?? Do they have donations or are they funded by someone??
As for charging on the day....here in Australia vet clinics lead the way in businesses who are not paid by bad debtors so it is very reasonable to expect that credit would not be offered to most people.....the amount vets have to right off each year due to not being paid is very scary so the only way to stop this is to demand payment at time of service......something expected in most other businesses.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

sparra said:


> I don't know....maybe i can't really compare as I live in another country.....cost of living, wages etc are very different but having managed a veterinary clinic here in Australia I can tell you that if we charged what you and others have said is "reasonable" there would be no clinics to take our animals to....they would not survive. Low cost clinics is a new thing to me since being on the forum.....just don't have them here. How do these clinics stay open charging so little?? Do they have donations or are they funded by someone??
> As for charging on the day....here in Australia vet clinics lead the way in businesses who are not paid by bad debtors so it is very reasonable to expect that credit would not be offered to most people.....the amount vets have to right off each year due to not being paid is very scary so the only way to stop this is to demand payment at time of service......something expected in most other businesses.


Ours has fundraisers, sells pet products, and accepts donations and assistance from volunteers.

And I have to admit that part of this might be that I'm a little hostile towards most vets and their pricing after being taken advantage of in several situations. I was a clueless owner that just wanted to get help for my epileptic dog, and on multiple occasions, I was flat-out lied to about the cost of tests, etc. 

And I signed paperwork when I took my cat in once that said I did not want any extra procedures performed without my approval...my cat got, in addition to the treatment I approved, several shots (some she already had), food from the vet (Which she didn't even eat, AND I brought her food there) and an enema all without my consent that added up to hundreds of dollars.

I'm still a little bitter. Sorry if I seemed a little...over-sensitive?


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

No...you didn't sound bitter at all 

i was just wondering how these low cost vet clinics operate and stay open.....sounds like a pretty good deal if you have one close.

i agree there are shonky vets around....that is when it is time to find another.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

sparra said:


> No...you didn't sound bitter at all
> 
> i was just wondering how these low cost vet clinics operate and stay open.....sounds like a pretty good deal if you have one close.
> 
> i agree there are shonky vets around....that is when it is time to find another.


Sometimes I wonder that too. Makes me think they must be cutting corners somewhere. I know the low cost place I took my girl to did not run bloodwork. Her spay was $50, which I doubt even covers the cost of anesthesia, let alone her pain meds. 

I called around for quotes on a rabies vax when I moved to Tucson. Some clinics were obviously gouging customers; one place wanted over $100 just to give my dog a rabies vaccine. :crazy:


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

i haven't read this whole thread, so I may be repeating.

They are cutting corners. They have to to stay open. You're going to do what you want with your dog where you want to do it, but if my dog is going under anesthesia, he/she is going to have bloodwork done, just like my doctor would require if I were going under.

Vet care is expensive. Human medical care is expensive. Yes, some places will nickel and dime you ($100 for a rabies vax is astounding), but not all places will. And just because you pay more doesn't mean anyone is trying to rip you off.

I want to know, at the low cost places, what anesthesia your pet received. Did they get fluids? Did they do bloodwork? What kind of pre and post pain medications did they get? Any antibiotics? What method of suturing did they use? Or was it just skin glue? Did you get a collar too?

That's what I want to know. Because yes, I've seen bad vets charging ridiculous amounts. And I know plenty of people do low cost procedures no problem.

But with me and my dog, I don't want to take the risk. It's eventually about deciding what's important to you in that matter - the money, or the potential risk.

Anesthesia is NOT something to take lightly. There is no safe anesthesia. There is no such thing as a minor or standard procedure when anesthesia is involved. It's up to you to decide where, how, and by whom you want your pet monitored while it's under.


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

gagsd said:


> I don't have any problem with professionals making money, even good money.
> I do have a HUGE problem with putting income ahead of what is right.


Agreed. Let me remind everyone that vet school is expensive.


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

sparra said:


> As for charging on the day....here in Australia vet clinics lead the way in businesses who are not paid by bad debtors so it is very reasonable to expect that credit would not be offered to most people.....the amount vets have to right off each year due to not being paid is very scary so the only way to stop this is to demand payment at time of service......something expected in most other businesses.



YES! This too. I can't go to Target and ask them to bill me. I can't do it at my gas station either. If you're so worried about the high costs of emergency/critical care, get insurance for your pet. 

And I get it, trust me. I'm working two jobs to make ends meet. And I've been screwed over too. But if I let every bad experience with people or businesses overcome the good ones I would never leave my house.


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

sabledog said:


> They are cutting corners. They have to to stay open. You're going to do what you want with your dog where you want to do it, but if my dog is going under anesthesia, he/she is going to have bloodwork done, just like my doctor would require if I were going under.
> 
> Vet care is expensive. Human medical care is expensive. Yes, some places will nickel and dime you ($100 for a rabies vax is astounding), but not all places will. And just because you pay more doesn't mean anyone is trying to rip you off.
> 
> ...


I totally agree. Medical care is expensive. Hubby and I don't even have a TV in our house, no iPad, use the most basic cell phone/plans, we would much rather skim on our "wants" than to skim on our dogs' medical care. 

As for vets charging too much, the way I see, it, if I am going to go to a medical provider, I am going to trust that he/she has my (or my dogs') best interest in mind. If I have any doubts, I would go elsewhere. Don't go to any practitioner you don't have faith in, but if you decide to stay with a practitioner, then have faith in his/her suggestions.


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

San said:


> I totally agree. Medical care is expensive. Hubby and I don't even have a TV in our house, no iPad, use the most basic cell phone/plans, we would much rather skim on our "wants" than to skim on our dogs' medical care.
> 
> As for vets charging too much, the way I see, it, if I am going to go to a medical provider, I am going to trust that he/she has my (or my dogs') best interest in mind. If I have any doubts, I would go elsewhere. Don't go to any practitioner you don't have faith in, but if you decide to stay with a practitioner, then have faith in his/her suggestions.


Exactly. And I don't expect anyone to have thousands aside for accidents and major illnesses. And I think all emergency hospitals should offer some type of payment plans or Care Credit.

But for basic things like a spay? For the general public, that's an incurred cost of owning a pet. If you aren't happy with what your vet charges, by all means, go elsewhere. But don't knock all vets for being money hungry business people.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

sparra said:


> i was just wondering how these low cost vet clinics operate and stay open.....


In some cases Vets and staff volunteer their time and/or are students. 
Heck, I even know of clinics around here that require their employees to spend so many hours per year at a low cost clinic to be employed at their practice. 
I know other clinics who "shut down" to regular office calls for the day and do only low cost spay and neuter while STILL paying their staff. Vets and their practices lose HUGE on these days. 

There are very few vets that can afford to live like kings. 

And to hear people say that vets are only in it for the money . . . 
Really?! Think of the emotional price paid in that line of work. The horrible cases seen, the ones that just wrench your heart. The pets that have owners that don't care and the pets that never recover. It is not a glamorous job. 

I don't care who you are, that sort of stuff happening on a regular basis can wear on a person. There are much easier (less emotionally stressful) jobs that can be done "just for the money", IMO.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Originally Posted by *sparra*  
_
i was just wondering how these low cost vet clinics operate and stay open....._



Ours is funded by grants, donations and private/public partnership. 
A Petco Foundation grant gave ours enough money to provide 3000 free spay/neuters last month. The facility is located inside the local humane society and is a full care veterinary medical facility. They also do all of the spay/neuters for the adoptable animals in this county as well as outlying counties, and provide veterinary care for the inhouse animals and community owned pets that qualify.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Vet fees are regional - you can see that people in this thread who have experienced really high vet fees are in that Maryland/DC area. I have friends there as well and we compare what things cost for me, and what things cost for them and cost of living, "luxury" costs, etc make their costs sometimes 3x higher than what I have paid for the same things. Is their overhead possibly that much higher? Or is their profit? I don't know. 

On the IMOM forum, you can usually tell when someone is in a metro area, a high socioeconomic area (even if they themselves are well below that level) or California (in general) because vetting costs are so much higher. Like...$800 for a routine spay higher.


----------

